# Eggs



## lgdpt (Jun 24, 2009)

Shelly stopped digging holes about a week ago. I picked her up everyday (to see if she felt lighter). I thought it must have been a false alarm but I decided to dig up the area anyway to look for eggs.....

Guess what I found...






I kept digging......





And ended up with 9 eggs!





I doubt they are fertile because I have all females, but you never know because she wasnt mine last year.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 25, 2009)

Well the top 3 on the left are good Travis, as they have started to "chalk up". More might "chalk up". 

Danny


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks danny.... do you mean they look fertile?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 25, 2009)

"Chalking up" means the eggs are turning from the laid color of pink or yellow to white. It means the embryo is growing and needs oxygen.
So in short, yes they are fertile. 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Travis, Congratulations on your fertile eggs. Here's hoping more chalk up for you. 
Good eye Danny. I had to look twice to see the chalking. But then we know you have the eyes for things like that


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!! Thanks Robyn.

Thats amazing. I REALLY thought they wouldnt be fertile. I guess wherever she came from.....she had a friend.

Does anyone have good advice for me? Im borrowing an incubator today and planning on putting a cup of water in the incubator with the eggs (for humidity). Im aiming for 88 degrees. Does that all sound right? Any other tips?

Thanks again danny. I cant see it at all. I will take your word for it! Ha


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 25, 2009)

After reading that it is illegal to incubate DT eggs....I will have to retract that statement. I dont want to do anything illegal....


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well now that we all know it is illegal. Hope you didn't have too much difficulty putting the eggs back in the ground to incubate.


----------



## Madortoise (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Travis,
Congratulations and Thank you for sharing this exciting news. Keep us posted. I'm very curious!!


----------



## bettinge (Jun 27, 2009)

Good luck either way their incubated, keep us informed!


----------



## Stazz (Jun 29, 2009)

Woooooow so exciting Travis !!! Go Shelly hahahaha. 9 eggs my golly ! She definitely had a friend before!


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 29, 2009)

OH and WTG for you finding the nest..


----------



## lgdpt (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks to all of you wishing the eggs luck!


----------



## dmmj (Jul 1, 2009)

it is illegal but I dont think you will get in trouble for it, It is funny calif(I am assuming) has some funny laws about the DT eggs. once laid since they are a protected species they can not be dug up or destroyed, that being said I do not think you will get in trouble ( not legal advice just MHO) as long as you dont make a habit of it I think you will be ok next time you should leave them in the ground and let nature take it's course, and Gratz on the eggs.


----------

